
Richard Feynman and the Connection Machine - jonbaer
http://longnow.org/essays/richard-feynman-and-connection-machine/
======
acqq
Already at least 18 times on HN:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Richard%20Feynman%20and%20The%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Richard%20Feynman%20and%20The%20Connection%20Machine%20&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
kwhitefoot
True, but it is at least 18 times more worth reading than most of the stuff
that turns up.

